
Ask HN: Recommendations for Kubernetes-Based Application Management Platforms? - advance512
We&#x27;ve been using Convox (over ECS) for a while now - good, simple and stable peer-reviewed DevOps tooling that offers sensible CI&#x2F;CD (also via CLI), artifact management and release reverting, blue&#x2F;green deployments, secret management, service discovery (and health checks), load balancing, logging (output via syslog to external services), rudimentary metrics (via CloudWatch), local dev envs, a nice web control panel (multi users with access control) and more. So pretty nice altogether. (The only downside with Convox is how expensive it is for microservices - $18 monthly for service discovery&#x2F;load balancing per microservice class, as it uses ELB to do this. With 10 microservices and 3 envs, you can imagine the monthly price.)<p>Some background: our system architecture is microservices-based, containerized and is completely 12-factor compliant. The only part &quot;tying us down&quot; to AWS are some RDS databases.<p>We might soon be leaving AWS, however, and Convox is AWS-only. I am vehemently against homegrown solutions, unless absolutely necessary. So, I am looking for an opinionated, simple, Kubernetes-based solution that offers the above features.<p>What are your recommendations, except &quot;stay on AWS&quot;? (which we know is an option, so no point in discussing.)<p>I have heard the following names thrown around:<p>* Rancher 2.0
* OpenShift Origin
* Vamp.io
* Mantl.io
* Fabric8.io
* Cloud66
* Caylent
* goPaddle<p>Does anyone have any experience with these solutions?
======
jplatorre
Hi, there! Extremely flattered you're considering our platform.

Full disclosure, I am the Co-Founder/CEO of Caylent.

Since Kubernetes is one of your stated requirements, I must admit we're
probably not a good fit just yet.

When we first started development work on Caylent back in 2015, container
orchestration was still in its infancy. Since then, the ecosystem has matured
quite a bit.

When we launched our beta last year we made the decision to initially support
Swarm, which looked quite promising and continues to be a good orchestration
solution. However, we realize that many teams are gravitating towards k8s and
we are working on adding support for it, consistent with our goal of providing
an opinionated, yet agnostic platform.

FWIW we currently support both AWS and Azure and as I've already mentioned our
roadmap includes k8s as a high priority and supporting additional cloud
providers in the near future.

If you want to learn more about Caylent, join our slack channel here:
[https://slackin-caylent.now.sh/](https://slackin-caylent.now.sh/)

